# do pumilios f1 breed ??



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi!

I am new in this forum, just say looks awesome, froggers dream!!

I make you this question because looks like here people has quite a lot of experience with pumilios, does anyone have experience on this matter?
(sorry if you see some mistakes on my english, it's not my natural language, but somehow I think I can manage xdd)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## midget (Jul 30, 2009)

Are you asking if they are capiable of breeding? Then yes all generations are able. Good luck


----------



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

not just if they are able to do it but if they really do it, because I heard that f1 pumilios would breed only in rare ocasions, opposite from the wild ones wich would really breed in terrarium environements..

Thanks!


----------



## midget (Jul 30, 2009)

All i know is there capable.. mabye someone with experance with captive breed will chime in. Don't want to tell anythin i don't know for sure. Good luck


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Yes F1 pumilo breed. I've had two pairs of F1 breed for me. It took them about 2.5 years to get it right. But they did! 

I know lots of people with F1 F2 F3 breeding, mostly basti but lots of other sp.s too.


----------



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

ok nothing better than personal experience! I will keep it in mid when I am planning to purchase pumilios, just want to have this information to choose my animals!

Bye!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Well unless you are aware of the cycles of popularity and know where you look you aren't going to find anything other than pesonal experiences. There are records of cb pumilio reporduction going back to at least the 1980s in the USA and further in Europe (See articles by Elke Zimmerman).. 

Survivial of F1s was problematic for a number of years which reduced the available numbers that reached sexual maturity but some changes in the husbandbry of the frogs will probably show good results over the next couple of years. 

Ed


----------



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

ok! thanks for the information! ..and going further: for me now it's clear that pumilios f1 can breed but, can anybody say if there is a significant difference in "quantity" of breeding between wilds and f1 or cp in general?
and as Ed has appointed, is the survival and quality of froglets better or equal comparing wild and f1? maybe I am asking too much, but if anyone has experience on this matter would be great to share!

Bye!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

As we work out the husbandry survivial of metamorphs goes up... look at the thread here by Robb Melancon. 

Rates of reproduction in the wild depend on several things including rainfall, available tadpole deposition sites and seasonality of reproduction. 

If you have access to the journals check out 

SpringerLink - Journal Article

Population differences in female resource abundance, adult sex ratio, and male mating success in Dendrobates pumilio -- Pröhl 13 (2): 175 -- Behavioral Ecology

JSTOR: An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie

Until relatively recently there was a high mortality in pumilio metamorphs under six months of age. This appears to be due to dietary inadequacies which at this time appear to be linked to insufficient supplementation. 

Ed


----------



## snooknfrogs (Sep 25, 2009)

Has anyone had a higher success rate using cb animals from different sources? Or hypothetically using a cb female and a wc male or visa versa? Just curious!

JP


----------



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks for this links Ed, just need a little bit more time for the second one, but it's very interesting!

Bye!


----------

